# More about boots



## Genesis (Feb 21, 2011)

For those of you who have had experience with both, do you prefer the full 8in our quarter boots?


----------



## Icenine (Feb 21, 2011)

I've stepped in 1 too many muddy ditches for 1/4 boots.

8" Waterproof bates are all I wear these days.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 21, 2011)

The only real reason I could see wearing the quarter boots is to keep cool, but if you've got some good socks you won't have a problem anyways. Go for the 8inchers.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cruiseforever (Feb 25, 2011)

I like 8 in. for the ankle support.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Feb 25, 2011)

cruiseforever said:


> I like 8 in. for the ankle support.



This.


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 25, 2011)

i prefare 8 in, more ankle support and stops mud/water getting your socks wet as you can walk into deeper puddles


----------



## bahnrokt (Feb 27, 2011)

8" also offers a bit more protection walking though questionable materials at accidents or through the house of a hoarder. 

Hoarders always go upstairs when they feel sick.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitley go with the 8 inch, as stated above they have tremendous support, as well as walking through mud and puddles their much better, if you go with side zip, be sure to water proof them good before you start wearing them


----------



## Genesis (Feb 27, 2011)

I just got 8" from Galls. They definitely need some insoles. Any suggestions?


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 27, 2011)

Genesis said:


> I just got 8" from Galls. They definitely need some insoles. Any suggestions?



Are you gellin?


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 27, 2011)

Seriously though, give the doctor scholls gel insoles a try...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well.....I wear 10 inch boots. And I love them.

But I might not be the best person to answer questions about boots. Boots are one of my biggest weaknesses. Boots and guns. Cant ever have enough of either.


----------



## Bullets (Mar 4, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well.....I wear 10 inch boots. And I love them.
> 
> But I might not be the best person to answer questions about boots. Boots are one of my biggest weaknesses. Boots and guns. Cant ever have enough of either.



This.

8inches are great, but 10 are better. i used to wear a pair of Corcorans, now i roll in Rockys. Leather is a PITA to break in, but with a couple coats of Sno-Seal and some polish, once they break, they are like butter on your feet, dry as any goretex anything, and unlike goretex, you just add more mink oil and your boots are sealed again.


----------



## TXMEDIC5317 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm gonna sound like a chick for saying this but I like the 8 inches.


----------



## harryb714 (Mar 8, 2011)

anyone else resisting the urge to throw a "thats what she said" into this conversation? 

anyway I just ordered a pair of 8 inch 5.11's


----------

